# Ho229



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a little something that I've been working on....1:24 scale

Yes, I'll be kitting it.

No, i have no idea on price yet...still quite a way off ( pehaps W-Fest ? )


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

a few more pics


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm SO there!


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

John P said:


> I'm SO there!


I'm honored :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...depending price and wifely reaction, of course!


----------

